# Giving out PPS Number?



## niceoneted (23 Feb 2009)

I had a person staying with me for a year under the rent a room scheme. This person is now looking for my PPS no so as they can claim rent relief for the rent paid. I had told them about claiming as they were not aware. I am happy to give this person in themselves my PPS no but am weary due to a close association that they now have as to it possibly been used in some way for something else. 
I have been trying to contact revenue today to see if there is an alternate way for me to let them know it was me they were renting from. 
I have thought of writing to them directly, or alternatively getting her PPS no and ringing them. 

Any suggestions please. 

Not sure if in correct forum!


----------



## gillarosa (23 Feb 2009)

Often the rent relief is claimed by the tenant filling in a Revenue form, Form Rent 1 I had thought, you could ask them for it and you can fill in your PPS no. sign it if required and offer to send it off for them?


----------



## rob30 (23 Feb 2009)

This PPS issue is a real one. People seem to now use it as a national ID number.
The national cervical screening programme use it, and I had to give it to get a new drivers license. Also all mothers pps numbers have to be submitted with the babies for childhood vaccinations. 
Surely this number was for revenue purposes initially, but it has crept into a vital part of big brother!


----------



## Ham Slicer (23 Feb 2009)

rob30 said:


> This PPS issue is a real one. People seem to now use it as a national ID number.
> The national cervical screening programme use it, and I had to give it to get a new drivers license. Also all mothers pps numbers have to be submitted with the babies for childhood vaccinations.
> Surely this number was for revenue purposes initially, but it has crept into a vital part of big brother!




PPS = personal public service ...so never just for revenue purposes.


----------



## Romulan (23 Feb 2009)

Yes but it was the RSI - Revenue Social Insurance number.

It is a national identity card by stealth.
I have refused to give on several occasions to people who have no business requesting it.


----------



## niceoneted (23 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the comments and input but is there a way around this that anyone knows off. I will try the one where I get the form to fill out and send off.
Thanks again.


----------



## Guest128 (23 Feb 2009)

A tenant does not need your RSI number to get rent relief, even though it is on the form. The landlord's name and address is enough, revenue will find you with this. I assume the reason for this is to allow tenants to always claim relief, including where, for whatever reason, a landlord doesnt want to provide RSI number

HTH


----------



## local (26 Feb 2009)

From the website of the [broken link removed]:


> *In what circumstances can I seek a PPS number?*
> 
> This is a matter for the Department of Social & Family Affairs in the first instance. It is an *offence *for any person or body to request or hold a record of a PPS number *unless they are permitted by law* (the Social Welfare Acts) to do so.
> 
> It is the duty of all bodies to ensure that they are specified in law as being so entitled before they request or hold a record of any person's PPS number.


And as Flanders says, a tenant doesn't need the landlord's RSI number to get rent relief - name and address is sufficient.


----------

